# does anyone know where i can get bands in houston?



## alfonso39512 (Jun 24, 2009)

my pigeons just hatched 3 babies does anyone know where i can get bands in houston, tx


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

alfonso39512 said:


> my pigeons just hatched 3 babies does anyone know where i can get bands in houston, tx


order them now from foys or jedds and you should get them by the time they are 7 days old
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/2010bands.html
http://www.jedds.com/-strse-237/SEAMLESS-A.U.-BANDS/Detail.bok


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

If they are homing pigeons, PM me your address and I will send you three bands. I have spares to spare.


----------

